# 160G Tank



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Too much room for coral but money...........


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Ohh yes you have lots of room and I have lots of corals.. nice size tank Talon


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this is nice. are you still with the sump in the basement?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

explor3r said:


> Ohh yes you have lots of room and I have lots of corals.. nice size tank Talon


I knew, I should visit you more often.
Yes, it's sump in the basement.


----------

